# rare moss I was talking about



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, the name of the moss I got from a friend is 
NOTOCYPHUS LUTESCENS It is a very bright green color, and seemingly grows quite dense.

Just found it on ADANA.USA
I am going to see if I can get it to grow on those steel squares.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I think I got some like that it almost died off but it's coming back, but you said when my tigers get a purple glare along there top they may be wanting to mate









Well there all going absolutely nuts swimming around. I'm hoping your right


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha...that is for sure a very large female getting ready! Find a male and put them in a small container floating inside your tank for a day...see what happens. I put mine in my breeder box which hangs on the outside of the tank but has the water filtered thru it, so they can stay in there longer.

I did this with my 2 red tiger females and a male and both got berried in no time at all. Doing it again now  I also saw the red babies this am and one is growing big! I think it was a baby from the last batch that has lived in the moss all along, so now I know they can survive in the breeder box.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh for those of you who got the little pieces of the fern shaped moss with your shrimps that is WEEPING MOSS! If you can get it to grow it will attach to a piece of driftwood and look like this.










Hmmnnn, I think it is peacock moss that I gave out. I saw a pic of it and it definitely looks like peacock. I have put the rest on mess squares in my 30 g so hopefully it will grow.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I got some weeping moss from another member and they look very green and think, although they do grow slower.


----------

